# Inkbird I-bbqt-4  alarm turn off?



## cooter79 (Nov 19, 2020)

Is it possible to turn off the alarm on the base unit of the I-BBQT-4 unit.  My neighbors are complaining when it alarms.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 19, 2020)

Get new neighbors! Lol! 
I don't think you can turn it off . I have the same one. Lucky for me my neighbors are 1/4 mile down the road.


----------



## Murray (Nov 19, 2020)

With my Inkbird IBT-4XP push the on/off button once it’s turned on or disable the alarm from your smart phone.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 19, 2020)

Tell them it's an A-Hole meter and they must be setting it off........


----------



## jasinil2006 (Dec 9, 2020)

Disable it from the smartphone app. Or drop the unit in a bucket of water.


----------

